

After six years of living in Canada, Montreal, Tonight I got hit by Racism - majidfn
http://majid.mmxgroup.net/?p=356

======
charlesray
The only adult I know who is scared of dogs is from Pakistan. You are an
adult, scared of dogs, and from a country that borders Pakistan. Is this
racism or is it an observation based on fact?

~~~
juusto
No it is just ignorance on your behalf.

It is pretty easy for me to make associations like this as well. There are
people will a myriad of profiles in all countries and if we start generalizing
people from other countries based on one individual things will get pretty bad
very soon.

Just relate to someone in your town, for example, that is an a-hole and you'll
understand what I am talking about. I could very well put you in the same
basket as him.

~~~
charlesray
Calling every asshole a racist is a slippery fucking slope.

